# Serienproduktion der Radon 2012er Modelle in vollem Gange!



## Radon-Bikes (31. Januar 2012)

Die Produktion der 2012er Radon Bikes ist zur Zeit in vollem Gange. Die  ersten Modelle ZR Team 5.0 black, 5.0 color, 6.0 black, 7.0 black, ZR  Lady 5.0 und RPS werden noch in dieser Woche vom Band laufen. Insgesamt  erwarten wir im Februar ca. 4000 Bikes. Ausruhen ist dennoch nicht  angesagt. Ein großer Teil der Bikes ist bereits vorbestellt. Die  nächsten Produktionen werden sich unmittelbar anschließen.


----------



## tane (31. Januar 2012)

laßt das! konzentriert euch aufs
SLIDE ED!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

